# Free Books Jan 2009--Post info about Free Books Here!



## Betsy the Quilter

This is the new thread for Free Books;  a new thread will be created each month and stickied, older threads will be locked and unstickied but will still be available for reference.  Members should be aware, however, that Free books on Amazon do not always remain free and should check prices before 1-clicking!

Betsy


----------



## GoldenDogMom

I was so excited to find a beautifully formatted Kindle-friendly version of the Chinese classic "Journey to the West" on a site called "Spontaneous Derivation"
http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/2008/12/27/new-on-kindle-december-21st-26th/. (Sorry - I don't know how to do the paste-in a cover thing, but it has a beautiful cover)

It tells the story of the "Monkey King", a Chinese folk hero whose adventures are as familiar to Chinese children as the Three Bears (OK, can you tell I don't have kids ) are to us. A recent Jet Li/Jackie Chan movie "The Forbidden Kingdom" tells part of the story too.

Don't be put off by its length - it makes great bedtime reading, one chapter per night.

Disclaimer:
(I am new to all of this, so if for some reason this is an "illegal" eBook, please excuse me)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GoldenDogMom--

Thanks for the link, I looked at it and it looks like a valid free book, so you're OK.  Good blog to know about, too, I don't know whether it's in our list of Blogs that Verena (pidgeon92) keeps, but I'll check!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

GoldenDogMom said:


> I was so excited to find a beautifully formatted Kindle-friendly version of the Chinese classic "Journey to the West" on a site called "Spontaneous Derivation"
> http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/2008/12/27/new-on-kindle-december-21st-26th/. (Sorry - I don't know how to do the paste-in a cover thing, but it has a beautiful cover)
> 
> It tells the story of the "Monkey King", a Chinese folk hero whose adventures are as familiar to Chinese children as the Three Bears (OK, can you tell I don't have kids ) are to us. A recent Jet Li/Jackie Chan movie "The Forbidden Kingdom" tells part of the story too.
> 
> Don't be put off by its length - it makes great bedtime reading, one chapter per night.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> (I am new to all of this, so if for some reason this is an "illegal" eBook, please excuse me)


*Hi and welcome GDM...nice to have you here.

Oh...memories of the Monkey King. I remember a show we did in grade school and it was The Monkey King. Thanks for putting a smile on my face.

As far as copywrite goes...this folk tale was written so long ago...*


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for the link, I looked at it and it looks like a valid free book, so you're OK. Good blog to know about, too, I don't know whether it's in our list of Blogs that Verena (pidgeon92) keeps, but I'll check!


I shall add it to the list.... Thanks!


----------



## Arachne Jericho

Hello all,

I'm extremely new to the boards (and left a hello message in the Introductions forum). I'm the owner of the website that offers _Journey to the West_ (and some others), and I'm very happy to see that others have found the book.

As for copyright, while the original Chinese is definitely no longer under copyright, language translations are possibly under copyright. The translation used in the free ebook is one of the few older translations that preserve the verse separate from the prose (instead of smushing everything into text), and even that was offered up by Silk Pagoda in HTML form under a Creative Commons License (2.5, attribute-noncommercial-remix allowed), albeit for free. I reformatted the text, did up a page of contents, and created a Kindle/Mobipocket version and an Epub version for the Sony Reader, and also released the result under the same license, for free.

The cover is one of the few illustrations from the Monkey King and is also public domain. This is a colored version I found on a .edu site a while back. Here it is (image links to flickr page):



Copyright is a walking landmine these days, and since I create ebooks for people to download for free, I've read over copyright law and err only on the side of safety. In fact, I wrote up a little list of steps to go through to check if something is under United States copyright, which is what applies to the files on my site, since they're stored on a U.S. server.

Interested folk can find a few more free books on my blog's Downloads page. I added the United States Constitution in December '08, and it's my most recent "proud-of" work.

There is one curiosity on the Downloads page. Only one fully copyright and non-creative-commons-remixable-license work exists there---_Julian: A Christmas Story_---which is there only after a discussion with the author for permission, once he viewed the work in progress and okay'ed it and all that. It was a finalist in the 2007 Hugo Awards for best novella. Probably that's the only time I'll ever be able to put up a copyrighted work. I tread the line very carefully and as respectfully as possible.


----------



## chynared21

Arachne Jericho said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm extremely new to the boards (and left a hello message in the Introductions forum). I'm the owner of the website that offers _Journey to the West_ (and some others), and I'm very happy to see that others have found the book.
> 
> As for copyright, while the original Chinese is definitely no longer under copyright, language translations are possibly under copyright. The translation used in the free ebook is one of the few older translations that preserve the verse separate from the prose (instead of smushing everything into text), and even that was offered up by Silk Pagoda in HTML form under a Creative Commons License (2.5, attribute-noncommercial-remix allowed), albeit for free. I reformatted the text, did up a page of contents, and created a Kindle/Mobipocket version and an Epub version for the Sony Reader, and also released the result under the same license, for free.
> 
> The cover is one of the few illustrations from the Monkey King and is also public domain. This is a colored version I found on a .edu site a while back. Here it is (image links to flickr page):
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright is a walking landmine these days, and since I create ebooks for people to download for free, I've read over copyright law and err only on the side of safety. In fact, I wrote up a little list of steps to go through to check if something is under United States copyright, which is what applies to the files on my site, since they're stored on a U.S. server.
> 
> Interested folk can find a few more free books on my blog's Downloads page. I added the United States Constitution in December '08, and it's my most recent "proud-of" work.
> 
> There is one curiosity on the Downloads page. Only one fully copyright and non-creative-commons-remixable-license work exists there---_Julian: A Christmas Story_---which is there only after a discussion with the author for permission, once he viewed the work in progress and okay'ed it and all that. It was a finalist in the 2007 Hugo Awards for best novella. Probably that's the only time I'll ever be able to put up a copyrighted work. I tread the line very carefully and as respectfully as possible.


*Hi and welcome again.

Thanks for taking the time and reformatting this story. I look forward to reading it. Also, thanks for the explanations.*


----------



## Dori

Welcome and thank you!  I have always loved The Velveteen Rabbit and have given it to many kids.  I just downloaded it and my 8 yr. old gr8 nephew will be surprised to find it on my Kindle.    Yes I do let him use KINDLEABRA when he is visiting me and he has some books on it.


----------



## Arachne Jericho

Dori said:


> Welcome and thank you! I have always loved The Velveteen Rabbit and have given it to many kids. I just downloaded it and my 8 yr. old gr8 nephew will be surprised to find it on my Kindle. Yes I do let him use KINDLEABRA when he is visiting me and he has some books on it.


I love that story so much also; finding a version online with graphics, and all in the public domain, was just irresistible. One thing I've been doing on the Kindle is buying up childhood classics to read over---young and older.

I'm still waiting for _Watership Down_....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Arachne Jericho,

welcome to Kindleboards, and thanks for posting about the book.  I saw that it was published under a Creative Commons license--glad to hear the full explanation from you.  Love your blog/website, it's a great resource for Kindlers.

I read in another post that you've already found our t-shirts.  One-click is indeed dangerous!  We've also got Book Klubs starting this week in the Book Corner!  And I believe Verena has added your blog to our list of Kindle blogs!

Welcome again!

Betsy


----------



## CS

Arachne Jericho said:


> I'm extremely new to the boards (and left a hello message in the Introductions forum). I'm the owner of the website that offers _Journey to the West_ (and some others), and I'm very happy to see that others have found the book.


Thanks for putting this up. I was intrigued by the story of the Monkey King from the bits they used in *The Forbidden Kingdom* with Jackie Chan and Jet Li. I'm going to check out your site now to see what else you have.  Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Dori

I have the Aesop Fables and Andersen Fairy Tales on Kindleabra for the 8 yr old also and many of the Dickens and others.


----------



## ljloula

I too was thrilled to see Velveteen Rabbit there! I don't know what happened to my DTB ....and I had it on audio at one point as well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Here's a great free book at Manybooks....

 The Curse of Capistrano  by Johnston McCulley.

Published in 1919, the is the book that introduced Zorro to the world.

Mike


----------



## LDB

I don't mind paying a little bit if a little bit of that goes to help the board. For anyone else who wants to do that and thereby make a small donation to the board here's the link.


----------



## Lizzy

Here is a free book. Its not Amazon so you have to click on the url not the picture. There is alot of different formats to choose from.

http://www.snowbooks.com/RobertFinn/










Being a thief makes it difficult to meet the right girl. And when you do, something always gets in the way. Like finding yourself trapped underground, caught in a shoot-out, with the police after you and only a supernatural killer to protect you. And if you somehow survive all that, you've still got to persuade her to part with her phone number. Underlife is a fast, short, sweet, tense runaway train of a thriller.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re:  Underlife.  The PDF seems to be the best formatted; Windows 2003 a close second.  The RTF and txt versions don't have good paragraph delineation.  I converted it with mobicreator and sent it to Kindle.  It reads just fine though the start of the actual book is just sort of mushed into the license stuff at the beginning.  For reference, it's location 79.

Re: Capistrano.  The free one is actually formatted better than the inexpensive version on Amazon.  Free book has linked table of contents.  Amazon version does not and has space bewteen paragraphs, based on the sample.

Ann
(my opinions only, of course  - - it's all subjective.)


----------



## sebat

LDB said:


> I don't mind paying a little bit if a little bit of that goes to help the board. For anyone else who wants to do that and thereby make a small donation to the board here's the link.


LDB you might want to add this to the Jan. bargain book thread.

It looks like a pretty good book.


----------



## sjc

Great Idea...Betsy:  What would we do without you?


----------



## tc

Right now on www.snowbooks.com these books:










Shattered Teacup by George Mann and Underlife by Robert Finn are being offered free. Shattered Teacup is only 16 pages on the pdf.

posted 1/2/09


----------



## pidgeon92

....

Free until ~Jan 23rd, according to her website. It is a PDF on Scribd, and you need to set up an account (no fee).


----------



## sebat

pidgeon92 said:


> ....
> 
> Free until ~Jan 23rd, according to her website. It is a PDF on Scribd, and you need to set up an account (no fee).


Amazon offered this for free a month or two ago. It was a good read. Not for someone with a weak stomach.


----------



## auntmarge

Just ran across this announcement while looking at random members' pages on LibraryThing:

_Storyteller_ by G. R. Grove, free PDF download at http://www.lulu.com/content/5479719 until Feb. 15, 2009

The author says the following on his LT page (http://www.librarything.com/profile/gwernin):

_I'll be doing an author chat on LibraryThing between Jan. 26 and Feb. 9. The e-book version of Storyteller, the first book in my series, is available as a free download between now and Feb. 15._

_THE STORYTELLER SERIES SO FAR:

What: Two historical novels - Storyteller and Flight of the Hawk. A third one - The Ash Spear - is scheduled for publication this summer, completing the first trilogy in what I hope will be a nine-book series.

When & Where: 6th century Britain, a generation after King Arthur.

Who: A young man called Gwernin (it's a long story...) who wants to become a bard. He begins as a traveling storyteller, and ends as - but I'll let him tell you that himself. Along the way we hear some of the stories he tells and experiences, in a time and place where real world and otherworld are not that far apart.

Why: Because I've always had a strong interest in Dark Ages Britain, ever since I read Rosemary Sutcliff's The Lantern Bearers in 9th grade, and this was one way of going there.

Why not write about King Arthur, then? Because lots of people (including Sutcliff) have done it already, and anyway I found Aneirin in The Shining Company more interesting...

Where can I find more information about the series? Check out my blog.

_


----------



## traci

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Re: Underlife. The PDF seems to be the best formatted; Windows 2003 a close second. The RTF and txt versions don't have good paragraph delineation. I converted it with mobicreator and sent it to Kindle. It reads just fine though the start of the actual book is just sort of mushed into the license stuff at the beginning. For reference, it's location 79.


The web site says that Underlife has a creative commons license, does anyone know if this means we might see a Kindle formatted version on Feedbooks anytime soon?

Traci


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sounds good, auntmarge, I downloaded it. 

thanks!

Ann


----------



## marianneg

traci said:


> The web site says that Underlife has a creative commons license, does anyone know if this means we might see a Kindle formatted version on Feedbooks anytime soon?
> 
> Traci


The CC license allows people to redistribute the work, as long as they don't profit from it, so it's certainly a possibility.


----------



## Arachne Jericho

marianner said:


> The CC license allows people to redistribute the work, as long as they don't profit from it, so it's certainly a possibility.


There are different kinds of CC licenses, or rather, different clauses attached to each one.

In this case, the CC license chosen is the Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 3.0 United States. You can view the license terms by clicking on the little icon representing it, .

The long and short of this particular CC-license is: 
The work is free to distribute IF the following three conditions are met:

1. Attribution. The original creator must be attributed (you can't just pass the work around without his or her name on it).

2. Non-commercial. Without special permission from the creator, you can't sell the work or feature the work in a commercial manner (for instance, linking back to the paper item on Amazon with your Associates ID).

3. No derivatives. Without special permission from the creator, the content of this work cannot be modified when distributed.

The thing about derivative work is that it is broadly defined. For instance, in the safest definition of "derivative work", that means *any* variation from the forms in which it is originally distributed by the creator is illegal. This includes reformatting the work into a Mobipocket format for the Kindle or an ePub or LRF for the Reader or a Plucker file for Palm devices or, indeed, anything other than the formats offered by the publisher.

It's perfectly okay for individuals to convert the work for themselves; but if they distribute the conversion to others, they're violating the license.

There are CC licenses that allow for remixing; for instance, the translation of _Journey o the West_ that I reformatted was under the Attribution-Noncommercial 2.5 Generic CC license, which says that work can be freely distributed *and* "remixed" (that is, derivative works like ebook formats can be created) as long as 1) creator is attributed and 2) the work is distributed and remixed under non-commercial terms.

Some CC-licenses allow for remixing as long as you share the work in the same way (under the same license); this is called "share alike".

So basically: there's not going to be a distributable Kindle-readable version until the publisher gets around to it themselves.

Sometimes in these cases I offer my services to turn their content into a Kindle-readable version for them to distribute, but I get tired of being suspected of pirating when I do so, so I rarely ask anymore these days.


----------



## CS

Some free books on Fictionwise.com.

You need to register for an account (free to do), and do NOT check out with PayPal (they'll tack on a fee if you do).

They're available in a Kindle-compatible MOBI format.

*4th Wish*
http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/eBook77055.htm

*Vision*
http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/eBook9507.htm

*Ghost Rider: Stories by Jonathan Lowe* (no relation to the comic books)
http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/eBook43447.htm

Plus, they have the same freebies currently on Amazon and other public domain classics you can get elsewhere.

_Thanks to C.A. Swift from the Amazon board for finding Vision and 4th Wish._


----------



## Angela

Thanks for the listings, CS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

don't usually watch Oprah, but will set tivo so if there's a code I can catch it.  She's not on until 4 p.m. here. . . if someone gets it earlier I'm sure it'll be posted. . .

Suze Orman can drive me crazy but she's generally accurate, if not always complete.  I like to know what she's saying so when my tax clients ask I can respond appropriately.

Ann


----------



## koland

Ann Von Hagel said:


> ...will set tivo so if there's a code I can catch it. She's not on until 4 p.m. here. . .
> 
> Suze Orman can drive me crazy but she's generally accurate, if not always complete. I like to know what she's saying so when my tax clients ask I can respond appropriately.


I'm doing the same, but expect the web sites to be updated by midnight or so (they were last year and for the Oprah kindle coupon).

Suze is ok, but she has some bad ideas, financially. They maybe more motivational (pay off little cards first, rather than higher interest ones) or get you more committed (start an IRA even though you have high interest debt to pay off), but they will cost you money in the long run. Although not as much as if you give up.

She does have little sympathy for those who appear on her show. Then again, they are picked for getting themselves into situations than anyone of average intelligence should have known would come out badly - like the lady with an interest only, adjustable mortgage with initial payments of roughly her entire take-home pay and she was a single working mother. Even if the payments never went up, she could not afford the house and wasn't even building any equity at all (and once the bubble broke, she owed well over the value).


----------



## CS

That Suze Orman book doesn't really sound like my cup of tea, but free is free.  Thanks for posting. I'll be sure to download it. Can't resist a freebie.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Suze can drive me crazy but she is dead on. I watch her show quite often and have 1 or 2 of her books. She is a smart cookie when it comes to finances.

Would love to have the book for free!

Linda


----------



## bkworm8it

koland said:


> I will double check the link again tomorrow and update this message, if necessary, to point to the free book (sometimes Amazon makes a special link for a book, as they did for one last month that was the first in a trilogy). The link below currently goes to the $7.99 copy of the book
> 
> 
> 
> Suze Orman's 2009 Action Plan by Suze Orman (Author)
> 
> Kindle Price:	$7.99 *$0.00* *January 8th ONLY! and only if the press release is true!*
> 
> *PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK THE PRICE BEFORE CLICKING!!!!!*


Thanks for posting this, it was one my wish list.

theresam


----------



## GrammieCheryl

Thank you very much for the heads up, this is a book I would definetly like to get, especially if it is FREE!!!


----------



## LDB

Suze Orman for free is worth the price so I'll get it tomorrow. I once in a while see her and won't turn her off if that's what is showing but I find Dave Ramsey a better source of advice as far as national booksellers.


----------



## Chad Winters

LDB said:


> Suze Orman for free is worth the price so I'll get it tomorrow. I once in a while see her and won't turn her off if that's what showing but I find Dave Ramsey a better source of advice as far as national booksellers.


I agree, Dave Ramsey is really good


----------



## Dori

OHHH  I really like Suze and will definitely watch Oprah tomorrow.  I do watch the show once in awhile if I notice that it sounds interesting.  I have signed up for Suze's Save Yourself program.


----------



## ConnieK

I'm bummed.  Ordered the Orman book 2 days ago for $7.99.  Oh well, still a deal.


----------



## KindleMom

ConnieK said:


> I'm bummed. Ordered the Orman book 2 days ago for $7.99. Oh well, still a deal.


I'll bet you could get a refund. Cancel your order and reorder it tomorrow.

Mr. KM ordered my Kindle the day before the Oprah discount. He called Amazon when he heard about the $50 off deal and they gave it to him. And my poor Kindle sat for almost two months, in a box, in my house, without me knowing until Christmas morning. Poor, neglected Kindle. But not anymore!


----------



## CS

KindleMom said:


> I'll bet you could get a refund. Cancel your order and reorder it tomorrow.


Yep. You have seven days to request a refund, so just e-mail Amazon customer service ASAP. They should get back to you within hours. It's as easy as can be.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

In chat, someone mentioned a writer by the name of Vachss. I looked him up and he had his first book (first book he wrote, not published) available for free. Its in PDF format and some 250-ish pages. 
A Bomb Built In Hell By Andrew Vachss


----------



## koland

Just found this on a press release on the Oprah site (still no link for the book, though).

_Suze will launch the book on The Oprah Winfrey Show on Thursday, January 8, 2009, during Oprah's Best Life Week. The show will offer Suze Orman's 2009 Action Plan as a free ebook download in English and Spanish on Oprah.com for one week, culminating in a live webcast on Thursday, January 15, 2009, at 9 p.m. EST/6p.m. PST. _

So, once it is up, it will probably stay up until the webcast (and possibly all the way thru that time), although technically "one week" will be thru the 14th.


----------



## ConnieK

Many thanks for the suggestion.  I contacted Amazon last night after reading your posts and had a refund waiting for me this morning!


----------



## bookworm

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is the new thread for Free Books; a new thread will be created each month and stickied, older threads will be locked and unstickied but will still be available for reference. Members should be aware, however, that Free books on Amazon do not always remain free and should check prices before 1-clicking!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## koland

Ok, the links still are not up yet for the free book from Suze Orman, just the teasers. I checked the air times in several states and it appears that 4PM EST is the earliest. Check back after then and hopefully the link for the free book will be up.


----------



## Shizu

koland said:


> Ok, the links still are not up yet for the free book from Suze Orman, just the teasers. I checked the air times in several states and it appears that 4PM EST is the earliest. Check back after then and hopefully the link for the free book will be up.


I just saw it.

http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20081119_tows_bookdownload


----------



## bookworm

Let's not forget that so many classics need not be BOUGHT.  Amazon is selling the Curious Case of Benjamin Button (F. Scott Fitzgerald's short story that is now a movie starring Brad Pitt) for about $7.00 or so.  ManyBooks.com offers it as a free download.  But, I'm sure you all know that by now.  Just thought I'd remind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now that I've contributed to the problem, we need to get back to posting about Free Books. If y'all want to have a conversation about Suze's book, I can split out those posts!

*Update: I've split out the Suze Orman posts into a new topic here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2347.0.html*

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis

I recently downloaded Alan Furst's book, "The Foreign Correspondent: A Novel", a free book at the Kindle Store, for my husband. He thoroughly enjoyed this WWII historical spy novel. Well written and well researched. Two thumbs up!
The Foreign Correspondent: A Novel


Glynnis


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glynnis, glad for the good review, as I downloaded this!  I'm going to merge your post with the Free Book topic, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

I download most free books    Got this one too, but I have so many many I hardly have time to read Book Klub stuff    Glad to hear a review on it.

Thanks Glynnis (I have a t'ai chi student named Glynnis - from Canada)


----------



## LibraryGirl




----------



## sergirl

LibraryGirl said:


>


Warning: This title contains the following: lots of explicit sex, going strong long after the cows come home, graphic language that'd make your mama blush, light bondage with bullropes, menage-a-trois, and -- yee-haw! -- hot nekkid cowboy man-love.

Sounds like a fun weekend


----------



## CS

sergirl said:


> Warning: This title contains the following: lots of explicit sex, going strong long after the cows come home, graphic language that'd make your mama blush, light bondage with bullropes, menage-a-trois, and -- yee-haw! -- hot nekkid cowboy man-love.
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend


Sounds like a Brokeback Mountain knockoff written by someone who doesn't understand what made that movie actually work.

But I 1-clicked anyway since I liked Brokeback (such a beautiful, well-written movie). After all, free is free.


----------



## LDB

Must be something only a woman could love. Even at free it doesn't pay nearly enough to get me to read that.


----------



## CS

LDB said:


> Must be something only a woman could love. Even at free it doesn't pay nearly enough to get me to read that.


<--- Not a woman.

And I click everything that's free, regardless. Doesn't mean I'll actually _read_ everything. With Kindle, I don't have to worry about finding space on my bookshelf. My 16 GB card will handle everything I throw at it for years to come. So I get all of the freebies because you never know if something is a hidden gem. Doubt this will be, but still.


----------



## Chad Winters

the one downside is that Amazon thinks I like that stuff and keeps recommending more on my Kindle and on the Website


----------



## Lotus

Chad Winters said:


> the one downside is that Amazon thinks I like that stuff and keeps recommending more on my Kindle and on the Website


You should be able to go and change that in your account information. Click on the "Recommended" link, then on "see all recommendations" and you should be able to check/uncheck books you don't like or that you want it not to use for recommendations.


----------



## LDB

I click most of what's free but if it has elements I won't tolerate or is a genre I just don't read then I pass on it. This fits that category so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Chad Winters

Lotus said:


> You should be able to go and change that in your account information. Click on the "Recommended" link, then on "see all recommendations" and you should be able to check/uncheck books you don't like or that you want it not to use for recommendations.


Ooohh!! I didn't know that. I will have to try that out!
Thanks


----------



## MaureenH

A PDF free book. The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen

http://tessgerritsen.com/blog/2008/12/23/download-a-free-copy-of-the-surgeon/


----------



## hackeynut

MaureenH said:


> A PDF free book. The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen
> 
> http://tessgerritsen.com/blog/2008/12/23/download-a-free-copy-of-the-surgeon/


That is fantastically awesome.


----------



## qotdr

LDB said:


> I click most of what's free but if it has elements I won't tolerate or is a genre I just don't read then I pass on it. This fits that category so I'll pass on this one.


Me too. Knowing me, I'd faint while reading, drop my Kindle and break it. I am so not good with blood and gore-


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Cowboy in the book is a Cowgril so it is not Brokeback Mountain material. 

At least that is what the book description says.

I'll let you know when I finish reading it.


----------



## Mikuto

ProfCrash said:


> The Cowboy in the book is a Cowgril so it is not Brokeback Mountain material.
> 
> At least that is what the book description says.
> 
> I'll let you know when I finish reading it.


According to the reviews on Amazon.com there is a certain amount of m/m in the book. I haven't read it personally so I can't tell you, but it looks as though there are some gay scenes in it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup, went back and re-read it. It is not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Lotus

Price $0.00

Re-post from the bargain books thread.


----------



## Anju 

bookworm said:


> Let's not forget that so many classics need not be BOUGHT. Amazon is selling the Curious Case of Benjamin Button (F. Scott Fitzgerald's short story that is now a movie starring Brad Pitt) for about $7.00 or so. ManyBooks.com offers it as a free download. But, I'm sure you all know that by now. Just thought I'd remind.


Did not know that - heading over there right now - Thanks!


----------



## lailamar

Save $15.00 on this book..........................it's FREEEEEE! amazon posted it today. 
enjoy!


----------



## LDB

Actually you only save $5.50 since that's the Kindle price and Amazon misleads with their savings figure. Also, that book should be recommended with reserve and warning for inappropriate content as mentioned on it's page:

Warning: This title contains the following: lots of explicit sex, going strong long after the cows come home, graphic language that'd make your mama blush, light bondage with bullropes, menage-a-trois, and -- yee-haw! -- hot nekkid cowboy man-love.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, so the free Cowboy books was ok. I thought she spent too much time on character development. I guess it was a nice touch but not what I was looking for. (shrugs)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keep the free books coming folks! I'll probably be going through and pruning a few extraneous comments today, although you've been pretty good about only posting book recommendations and mini reviews. As always, I'll try not to unnecessarily impact your post counts, especially the new folk! 

Betsy


----------



## Beth A

I seen this one on the Amazon Board

Scott Blum's book "Summer's Path" can be downloaded in PDF format for free on his website. You can also download it in MP3 format as well.

http://www.scottblum.net/

There is also a contest for a free kindle and books


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks I just downloaded it.


Beth A said:


> I seen this one on the Amazon Board
> 
> Scott Blum's book "Summers Path" can be downloaded in PDF format for free on his website. You can also download it in MP3 format as well.
> 
> http://www.scottblum.net/
> 
> There is also a contest for a free kindle and books


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ProfCrash said:


> I am looking at her site right now and I don't see the book.


The book is there and you can read the first 20 pages but I do not see anyway to download it 

The book was Broken Open but I removed the link this morning, 01/15/09 because apparently I misunderstood and it was not a free download.  
Sorry for any confusion and now I think I am legally insane.


----------



## Toby

Thank you!! I get Scott's Daily Om newsletters!! Love to read them. 
Broken Open. I was busy doing something at the time, so I will have to replay it, but I did not hear that the book was free, More that Oprah was saying that you can buy the book for the Kindle & that Oprah loves her Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Beth A said:


> I seen this one on the Amazon Board
> 
> Scott Blum's book "Summer's Path" can be downloaded in PDF format for free on his website. You can also download it in MP3 format as well.
> 
> http://www.scottblum.net/
> 
> There is also a contest for a free kindle and books


Thanks Beth! I got this one and the Tess Garritsen so thanks to you too, Maureen!

Have either of you tried to convert these for your Kindle? I'm not real clear on the whole Kindle email thing but I might give it a try...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re: _Broken Open_--I was waiting to see how this was resolved before deleting posts; I'm going to go ahead and pull most of the references. If someone finds out _Broken Open _is free or is still free and how to get it, please repost!

I'm also going to prune a few extraneous comments; trying to keep this thread limited to free book posts and mini reviews which help members make decisions about the free books. Y'all have been pretty good, so not tooo much work to do.

Betsy








_--had to get out my winter Moderator's hat.... Betsy_


----------



## Catherine M. Wilson

I am offering a free .prc copy of Book I of my trilogy, When Women Were Warriors.

You can e-mail me at [email protected] to request a copy.

There's more information about the books on my website here:
http://www.whenwomenwerewarriors.com/

Thanks for reading!

Catherine M. Wilson
http://www.whenwomenwerewarriors.com/


----------



## marianneg

cmwilson said:


> I am offering a free .prc copy of Book I of my trilogy, When Women Were Warriors.


I took Catherine up on the free book offer (thanks!), and, when I started, before I knew it I had devoured 7 chapters. So far it seems like a good story, and it is well-written and edited. I recommend it!


----------



## Meemo

My apologies if this has been mentioned on an older thread - I haven't looked through them all. But for those interested J.A. Konrath, who writes the Jack Daniels mystery series, offers his early unpublished books free on his website. I haven't read any of them yet (aside from a couple of short stories) but I do like the Jack Daniels series. They're pdf files.

http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#ebooks

em (who lurks more than posts)


----------



## Toby

Sorry, for responding late. I saw the Oprah show again on TIVO tonight. The book, Broken Open is NOT FREE as I had previously thought. 
Love that hat!!!!


----------



## sharyn

cmwilson said:


> I am offering a free .prc copy of Book I of my trilogy, When Women Were Warriors.
> 
> You can e-mail me at [email protected] to request a copy.
> 
> There's more information about the books on my website here:
> http://www.whenwomenwerewarriors.com/
> 
> Thanks for reading!
> 
> Catherine M. Wilson
> http://www.whenwomenwerewarriors.com/


I bought the first one for $0.99, then read that and quickly bought the other two for $7.99 apiece. I'm about halfway through the third and have loved the entire epoch!

Sharyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ljloula said:


> Betsy, do you know about....
> 
> http://www.stitchymcyarnpants.com/moks06/


Thanks, hysterical! It's a keeper.

As you all acknowledged, I'll be pruning a lot of hat comments out of here. Love all the free book postings, keep up the good work.

Got colder here, had to get a new hat....

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Meemo said:


> My apologies if this has been mentioned on an older thread - I haven't looked through them all. But for those interested J.A. Konrath, who writes the Jack Daniels mystery series, offers his early unpublished books free on his website. I haven't read any of them yet (aside from a couple of short stories) but I do like the Jack Daniels series. They're pdf files.
> 
> http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#ebooks
> 
> em (who lurks more than posts)


It's ok if you lurk as long as you post this kinda stuff. Just downloaded, looking forward to reading.


----------



## Lizzy

Anju said:


> It's ok if you lurk as long as you post this kinda stuff. Just downloaded, looking forward to reading.


I read Disturb then Origin a couple months ago and they were both great.


----------



## sharyn

Lots of free books here:
http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/search/label/.mobi%20.prc

Sharyn


----------



## Beth A

From the Amazon board..

Jeff Inlo is offering his series Delver Magic free on his web site. You can download it in mobipocket.

http://www.sitelane.com/ebooks/delvermagic1/


----------



## Jen

sharyn said:


> Lots of free books here:
> http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/search/label/.mobi%20.prc
> 
> Sharyn


This site looks great - Betsy, can we add this link to the book lovers links for future reference?


----------



## marianneg

Also from the amazon board:
http://www.free-online-novels.com/index.html

Seems to be an aggregation site for authors offering their work for free.


----------



## Steph H

sharyn said:


> Lots of free books here:
> http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/search/label/.mobi%20.prc
> 
> Sharyn


Thanks, found several that looked good that I didn't have already!


----------



## MaureenH

Have either of you tried to convert these for your Kindle? I'm not real clear on the whole Kindle email thing but I might give it a try...
[/quote]

I downloaded the Mobipocket Creator free and use that to create mobi files from pdf files. It's easier for me than the emailing. http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN


----------



## Catherine M. Wilson

MaureenH said:


> Have either of you tried to convert these for your Kindle? I'm not real clear on the whole Kindle email thing but I might give it a try...


Mobipocket files (.mobi or .prc suffix) will work on the Kindle just as they are. 
You can either drag and drop the file from your computer to the Kindle using the
USB cable, or you can e-mail it to your Kindle. The Manage Your Kindle page will
show you the e-mail address to use (something like [email protected]).
Amazon will charge you ten cents per e-mail.

Some people have reported good results from e-mailing a pdf file to their Kindle.
This seems to work better on books that don't have a lot of images in them.
Amazon doesn't claim to support pdf. I think it's in an experimental phase right
now.


----------



## ScottBooks

cmwilson said:


> Amazon will charge you ten cents per e-mail.


We are all looking for Anyone who has actually been charged this. Amazon *says* they will charge you but so far we have been unable to find even a rumor of somebody being charged.

("We" in this instance refers to KindleBoards Members and Anyone who has ever posted on the Amazon Boards).


----------



## Catherine M. Wilson

ScottBooks said:


> We are all looking for Anyone who has actually been charged this.


Well, I've e-mailed a number of files to my Kindle and never noticed any charges,
although ten cents would seem literally disappearingly small on my credit card
statement.


----------



## ScottBooks

There was a rumor in the summer and fall that Amazon wouldn't charge you until you had 30 emails ($3.00 worth) to avoid that exact problem. Nobody has ever fessed up to being charged the $3.00 either.

At this point I'd be ecstatic to get a charged for an email conversion...what can I say?...It's a bothersome puzzle.


----------



## Seamonkey

Not a book, but a free copy of the Financial Times, the Inaugural Edition is offered by Amazon today.



It should show Single Issue: $0.00 .. then just click on Buy Current Issue.

Enjoy!

Lynn D


----------



## paisley

Seamonkey said:


> Not a book, but a free copy of the Financial Times, the Inaugural Edition is offered by Amazon today.


Nifty! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## GrammieCheryl

> Not a book, but a free copy of the Financial Times, the Inaugural Edition is offered by Amazon today.
> 
> It should show Single Issue: $0.00 .. then just click on Buy Current Issue.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Lynn D


Thanks, I don't have W/N so I didn't know if I could download by computer, but I figured what have I got to lose, tried it and I did get it through the computer. Thanks again.


----------



## Jen

ScottBooks said:


> There was a rumor in the summer and fall that Amazon wouldn't charge you until you had 30 emails ($3.00 worth) to avoid that exact problem. Nobody has ever fessed up to being charged the $3.00 either.
> 
> At this point I'd be ecstatic to get a charged for an email conversion...what can I say?...It's a bothersome puzzle.


I've e-mailed at least 30 to my kindle, and have NEVER been charged. I think Leslie said she's done at least a hundred and have never been charged. I'm not complaining, I'm going to keep it up until Amazon catches on!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Seamonkey said:


> Not a book, but a free copy of the Financial Times, the Inaugural Edition is offered by Amazon today.
> 
> 
> 
> It should show Single Issue: $0.00 .. then just click on Buy Current Issue.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Lynn D


Cool beans!  Thanks for sharing that!

I figured out the email of PDF's... read the manual, what a concept! The files came over fine and look great! The Tess Gerritsen one has some problems in the first couple of pages due to an image, but once you get past that it reads just fine.


----------



## Anne

Seamonkey said:


> Not a book, but a free copy of the Financial Times, the Inaugural Edition is offered by Amazon today.
> 
> 
> 
> It should show Single Issue: $0.00 .. then just click on Buy Current Issue.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Lynn D


Thanks Lynn I just got my copy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Got my copy, thanks Lynn!


----------



## SongbirdVB

SongbirdVB said:


> Cool beans!  Thanks for sharing that!
> 
> I figured out the email of PDF's... read the manual, what a concept! The files came over fine and look great! The Tess Gerritsen one has some problems in the first couple of pages due to an image, but once you get past that it reads just fine.


Actually, I lied. I didn't learn the pdf thing from the manual! I learned it from the wonderful FAQ book! So... THANKS LESLIE!


----------



## Sofie

I've received my copy also. Thanks Lynn.


----------



## durphy

Got one. Thanks Lynn.


----------



## Catherine M. Wilson

Thanks to everyone who asked for a free copy of Book I of my trilogy, When Women Were Warriors.

Extra special thanks to those who bought the sequels, wrote a review, and/or recommended my book, 
either here on this forum or elsewhere. 

A few requests did get caught in my spam filter. I believe I rescued them all, but if you asked
for a free book and didn't receive one, please try again.

Catherine M. Wilson
http://www.whenwomenwerewarriors.com


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I downloaded the newspaper!!!


----------



## Jaderose

Thank you! I downloaded the newspaper as well.


----------



## KindleMom

Today the NYT is free.  Special Inaugural Issue.


----------



## sam

Thanks KindleMom, I have downloaded a copy.

Here is the link for everyone.



Sam


----------



## Vegas_Asian

downloaded it


----------



## luvshihtzu

How nice to get today's New York Times.  Thank you for letting us know.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Rivers

Cross-posted on Kindle Discussions:

Audible is offering `The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People' for free right now.

To get the book go to: http://www.labnol.org/internet/download-free-audiobook-7-habits/6719/ and click on the audible.com link inside the article. You have to sign up for an account if you haven't already, but it doesn't ask for a CC or anything. Enjoy!


----------



## lexie22

I don't know how to make the picture of the cover in my reply, so maybe someone will help me with that, but Laurie Notaro's newest book, "The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death" is free right now.  I downloaded it immediatly.  I love her Idiot Girl series.


----------



## MaureenH

AT the top of this web page on the left is something called "link-maker". Click on that, type in the book you want to link to, click make a link, select the option with picture and copy and paste into a post.


----------



## KAYDEE

Hi, I am new here, but I thought I would give this a try. Here are some books I found this morning that are free and have good reviews. I have not read them

A Dangerous Man: A Novel


Caught Stealing


Six Bad Things: A Novel


----------



## drenee

Welcome Kaydee.  You should go to introductions and introduce yourself so everyone knows you're new.  We like to know things like what part of the country you're from, are you an owner, is your Kindle on order, what is the expected delivery date.  Lots of posts to read and things to learn.
Congratulations on your first post.  
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Kaydee and thanks for the post. Great job! We need an intro so everyone gets the opportunity to welcome you.


----------



## libro

Yes, welcome Kaydee!  While I'm waiting for my Kindle to arrive, I'm currently downloading books and appreciate your post!  Thanks so much


----------



## LibraryGirl

New freebie with content warning: Sexual references, graphic language and violence.


----------



## CS

LibraryGirl said:


> New freebie with content warning: Sexual references, graphic language and violence.


Sounds like a REALLY weird mix of fantasy and reality, but what the hell, I 1-clicked since free is free.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Here's the product description:
Not all faeries have wings. Not all goblins are green. And not all wars are fought on the outside. The first installment in the exciting new ARKADIA trilogy. Larry Cresswell, a disillusioned twenty-something, moves back in with his parents after college, gets his young girlfriend pregnant and ends up in the Oakland barrio, drunk and on welfare. Not as much of this is his fault as he'd like to believe. 
His girlfriend is a Changeling, left on Earth from the dimension of Faerie during a long and bitter war.

One day she learns this, leaves and takes their daughter to Seattle, during the WTO Protests of 1999. This disaster, it is foretold, will punch a hole between dimensions and send her home as Queen of the Sluagh goblin-folk. 

Larry goes after his daughter, but to win her back he must first surrender-to himself. Only when he faces his own true origins can he hope to survive. 

It's snowing in Arkadia. The King and Queen are imprisoned, and the Sluagh are on the march. Pass with Larry under the shadow of the storm, along with him for the hell-ride of his life...

This book was previously published, but has been substantially revised and re-edited for Samhain Publishing.

Warning, Sexual references, graphic language and violence.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks V_A - think I will pass on this one - too many Sookies to read!


----------



## Anne

LibraryGirl said:


> New freebie with content warning: Sexual references, graphic language and violence.


Thanks I got this one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I downloaded it, but I don't think its a book I can get into.


----------



## Lizzy

I found this one while looking around. Havent read it yet but it looked like it might be good. Its in PDF.

http://www.lulu.com/content/4342172

The Retreat by Ross Malde

Two psychics who work together in a metaphysical shop are drawn into intrigue when a mutual client goes missing and through their psychic talents are able to locate her. A federal agent and a forensic scientist are working on a separate case of a murdered reporter. The two pairs find each other when the cases merge into one. A string of murders, government corruption, electronic voter fraud and bio-terrorism takes members across the country, placing all four members in danger from government infiltrators, assassins and worse. All four members are forced to rely on the skills of the others for their very survival and each discovers talents they didn't previously know they possessed.


----------



## tlshaw

Thanks Lizzy, I just downloaded this and sent to my kindle. I am always looking for new books to try.


----------



## CS

Lizzy said:


> I found this one while looking around. Havent read it yet but it looked like it might be good. Its in PDF.
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/content/4342172
> 
> The Retreat by Ross Malde
> 
> Two psychics who work together in a metaphysical shop are drawn into intrigue when a mutual client goes missing and through their psychic talents are able to locate her. A federal agent and a forensic scientist are working on a separate case of a murdered reporter. The two pairs find each other when the cases merge into one. A string of murders, government corruption, electronic voter fraud and bio-terrorism takes members across the country, placing all four members in danger from government infiltrators, assassins and worse. All four members are forced to rely on the skills of the others for their very survival and each discovers talents they didn't previously know they possessed.


This sounds GREAT. Thank you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks I just downloaded it


----------



## Anju 

Now that one looks good, Thanks Lizzy - I d/l it and it is in the que for reading


----------



## sjc

New Freebie Kindle book on Amazon

Blood of Eden


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the heads up SJC.


----------



## Seamonkey

Here is an offer for Around the World in 80 days free from Audible.com through Garmin

http://www8.garmin.com/audible/

Lynn D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I discovered the other day that books from other sites are not searchable on Kindle.  

On the search results page, I got a message that it couldn't search nine books.  I opened the message, which took me to another screen.  That screen told me that the books weren't indexed, but eventually would be.  If I wanted them to be indexed now, I just had to select the book I wanted indexed.  It then changed the status from "update" to "updating."  

It took a while, but I eventually updated all nine books and the search feature worked.  If you try to read while the books are updating, it will stop the process, but putting the K to sleep doesn't seem to interfere with the indexing.

I didn't know if y'all knew this, but I thought I would post it here anyway.


----------



## Marci

Gertie,

That is great info!

Thanks for sharing it.

Marci


----------



## MaureenH

I saw this on the Amazon Kindle forum in case it hasn't been mentioned here yet.

"lesley9
For those of you who, like me, recently saw Tess of the D'Ubervilles on PBS Masterpiece Classic, I'd like to put a plug in for the actual Thomas Hardy novel. It and the PBS production follow each other quite faithfully and it really added to my enjoyment of the novel subsequently.
An excellent illustrated version is free at MobileRead:
www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28290&highlight=thomas+hardy
end quote"


----------



## KindleMom

I had to read Tess in college.  Maybe I'll like it better when it's not forced on me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

downloaded it thanks


----------



## lailamar

FREE


----------



## marianneg

Thanks to C.A. Swift on the amazon boards:
 _--image link added. Betsy_


----------



## Beth A

A ton of free old books just appeared on Amazon where the 'Publisher: Public Domain Books (February 26, 2005)'. I'm on page 9 of freebies (have never heard of them before thought)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Beth would you be so kind as to post the url please.

Thanks.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

I found them by sorting by price. Pages and pages and pages.... still trying to figure out exactly what books they are. I just downloaded  The World's Greatest Books Volume 1. I'll try to post back later and let ya know what it is.


----------



## CS

Beth A said:


> A ton of free old books just appeared on Amazon where the 'Publisher: Public Domain Books (February 26, 2005)'. I'm on page 9 of freebies (have never heard of them before thought)


I hate to complain about freebies, but I've never seen so much junk in my life. And a lot of it is split into multiple downloads. Yeesh!


----------



## libro

I just noticed the same thing.  I was able to refine the search a tiny bit by qualified 4+ stars customer rating, but still came up with pages.  I wonder if this has anything to do with the possible release of Kindle 2?  Has this ever happened before?


----------



## Atunah

See if this link works.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233205496/ref=sr_st?rs=154606011&page=1&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0&sort=daterank

There are 1469 public domain books free listed on Amazon now. Interesting.


----------



## Lotus

I guess the "free" means no one even proofread the titles/authors, like this:

*  Ali PachaCelebrated Crimes  by Alexandre, 1802-1870 Dumas p?re *

It seems that all the colons from the titles got removed (along with the spacing). Grrrr.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I downloaded the Story of Newfoundland...just to see if will come in handy in history class


----------



## CS

I tried The Three Musketeers by Dumas. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mollyb52

I do not like this at all.  What a mess.


----------



## CS

CS said:


> I tried The Three Musketeers by Dumas. We'll see how it goes.


Well, the formatting is okay - nothing special but readable. Unfortunately, the metadata is off. The author is listed as Dumas, the date, and some gibberish. I know I can fix that myself with Mobi2Mobi or possibly (haven't tried it yet) Calibre, but still.


----------



## nickih75

I know I shouldn't look a free book in the spine  but OMG this is crazy!! I'm into over 20 pages of junk!!  If Amazon wants to add this much junk they should make it so we can jump ahead to different pages instead of just one at a time..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I clicked on the link already given and then specified four stars are up (on the left) and got these: 234 books

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233233271/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?ie=UTF8&rs=154606011&sort=daterank&bbn=154606011&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0%2Cp_72%3A4-

Betsy


----------



## MaureenH

Too much junk in those freebies. My time is valuable too and I just not going to be reading that stuff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I clicked on the link already given and then specified four stars are up (on the left) and got these: 234 books
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233233271/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?ie=UTF8&rs=154606011&sort=daterank&bbn=154606011&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0%2Cp_72%3A4-
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for that link, Betsy. Thoreau, Sir Walter Scott, Rudyard Kipling. There is wheat among the chaff. I saw a couple that I'm going to pick up.


----------



## Steph H

On the Amazon boards, I guess it must be, they're saying this is mostly Project Gutenberg stuff; so in most cases, it's likely not really anything "new", just new to Amazon.  And available better formatted on Feedbooks, Manybooks, etc.


----------



## Jen

I prefer to grab these from manybooks, etc - this is really just going to make it harder to find the 'real' free books!


----------



## auntmarge

There are over 300 pages of this stuff. As someone else said, makes it *much *harder to find the good free stuff.


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

This is pretty annoying - going to make it much harder to find the real free books, the ones we would usually pay for.  As of now, there are 3,385, and you have to go to page 283 to get to the end if you sort by price.  And all of the Random House books that are still free are just mixed in the middle.  I wish all this junk was in some kind of different section.  Boo!


----------



## mwvickers

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I clicked on the link already given and then specified four stars are up (on the left) and got these: 234 books
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233233271/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?ie=UTF8&rs=154606011&sort=daterank&bbn=154606011&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0%2Cp_72%3A4-
> 
> Betsy


Can someone explain how to break the search down into "Kindle books>0-0>4 stars and up"?

Thanks.


----------



## Steph H

The free ebooks from Harlequin that were talked about a week or so ago are now available. 16 individual books (don't appear to be new, but only a few months old in at least some cases), AND they are available in mobipocket .prc format, not just PDF!  I'm at work so I can't actually download and move them to my Kindle right now to doublecheck them for sure, but it looks promising. 

http://harlequincelebrates.com/


----------



## CS

Steph H said:


> The free ebooks from Harlequin that were talked about a week or so ago are now available. 16 individual books (don't appear to be new, but only a few months old in at least some cases), AND they are available in mobipocket .prc format, not just PDF!  I'm at work so I can't actually download and move them to my Kindle right now to doublecheck them for sure, but it looks promising.
> 
> http://harlequincelebrates.com/


Even though I'm not a Harlequin reader, I decided to grab these just for the heck of it in case I ever have anyone to give them to.

But has anyone had any luck opening the files?

I get this error message:










(Click HERE if you can't see the error message above.)

Any idea why that's happening?


----------



## Chad Winters

brn-eyed-girl81 said:


> This is pretty annoying - going to make it much harder to find the real free books, the ones we would usually pay for. As of now, there are 3,385, and you have to go to page 283 to get to the end if you sort by price. And all of the Random House books that are still free are just mixed in the middle. I wish all this junk was in some kind of different section. Boo!


Well it was only a matter of time until spam reached the Kindle store...


----------



## elbowglitter

All this does is hurt the publishers who put out their books for free in order to get us into a series.  I know that I picked up a few of the free books and have put the next books in the series into my buying queue because I did enjoy the freebie so much!  It would be nice if these were separated out a bit.


----------



## tlshaw

Steph H said:


> The free ebooks from Harlequin that were talked about a week or so ago are now available. 16 individual books (don't appear to be new, but only a few months old in at least some cases), AND they are available in mobipocket .prc format, not just PDF!  I'm at work so I can't actually download and move them to my Kindle right now to doublecheck them for sure, but it looks promising.
> 
> Thanks forthe heads up. I just downloaded all of them.
> 
> http://harlequincelebrates.com/


----------



## Lizzy

CS said:


> Even though I'm not a Harlequin reader, I decided to grab these just for the heck of it in case I ever have anyone to give them to.
> 
> But has anyone had any luck opening the files?
> 
> I get this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click HERE if you can't see the error message above.)
> 
> Any idea why that's happening?


I just downloaded the book and it came out okay using Firefox but i have had that happen before and i solved it by right clicking the link and choosing "Save Link As". If your using a different browser it should say something close to that.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I did get a bunch of the free books, but I agree that it's going to make it more difficult to find the new freebies.  Poo.

I also downloaded all of the Harlequin books, so THANKS!      I downloaded PDF so I could email them because I'm lazy...  Also because I can't download the reader here at work and didn't know if I could dl the books properly if I didn't have the reader.


----------



## CS

Lizzy said:


> I just downloaded the book and it came out okay using Firefox but i have had that happen before and i solved it by right clicking the link and choosing "Save Link As". If your using a different browser it should say something close to that.


I do have Firefox. I'm not sure what went wrong.

I'm back at the website now, and it seems that all of the Mobipocket versions have been REMOVED.

Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Mikuto

I didn't see any mobipocket versions myself, but I'm sending one of the PDFs to my Kindle to see if it's copy protected. I'll amend this post when/if it shows. 

Shows up fine. Formatting is a little clustered, but it works.


----------



## love2read

Which is the the correct format to download the Harlequin books? My choices are pdf, ePub, eReader, MS Reader. Which one is .prc?



Steph H said:


> The free ebooks from Harlequin that were talked about a week or so ago are now available. 16 individual books (don't appear to be new, but only a few months old in at least some cases), AND they are available in mobipocket .prc format, not just PDF!  I'm at work so I can't actually download and move them to my Kindle right now to doublecheck them for sure, but it looks promising.
> 
> http://harlequincelebrates.com/


----------



## Steph H

Dang, they sure did take the mobipocket versions off, didn't they. Wonder why.  Shoot, wish I'd gone ahead and d/l them here at work and emailed 'em to myself.


----------



## koland

The mobi versions were encrypted with DRM ... but no way to add your own PID, so they were completely unusable. I complained this morning; perhaps they are fixing them, since they are now missing.


----------



## Steph H

Ah, that could be it, koland.  Since they're supposed to be not only free, but available for sharing, then DRM would be a problem.  Hopefully they can be fixed, as opposed to never-coming-back in mobipocket format.  If not, then I guess PDF will be the way to go.  Thanks for letting us know that, and also for letting Harlequin know that!


----------



## tlshaw

I didn't see MobiPocket, so I downloaded the pdf files and have already emailed them to myself. I love
the feature in the Kindle. It is nice to have some quick reading when I don't want to get too involved in a longer book.


----------



## MeganW

Atunah said:


> See if this link works.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233205496/ref=sr_st?rs=154606011&page=1&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0&sort=daterank
> 
> There are 1469 public domain books free listed on Amazon now. Interesting.


Atunah, thank you so much for this link: http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233205496/ref=sr_st?rs=154606011&page=1&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0&sort=daterank

When you click the link, you can get back to the list we remember, where the legitimate free books display. I changed my Free Books bookmark to this URL. Hopefully the link will keep bringing us to these books.


----------



## KAYDEE

elbowglitter said:


> All this does is hurt the publishers who put out their books for free in order to get us into a series. I know that I picked up a few of the free books and have put the next books in the series into my buying queue because I did enjoy the freebie so much! It would be nice if these were separated out a bit.


I saw this link on another board. It lets you search amazon differently. It might help.
jungle-search.com


----------



## Xia

MeganW said:


> Atunah, thank you so much for this link: http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1233205496/ref=sr_st?rs=154606011&page=1&rh=n%3A154606011%2Cp_36%3A0-0&sort=daterank
> 
> When you click the link, you can get back to the list we remember, where the legitimate free books display. I changed my Free Books bookmark to this URL. Hopefully the link will keep bringing us to these books.


Unfortunately, it doesn't show them all. It only lists about half of the "real" (non-public domain) free books. The other half of the "real" free books are still mixed in with all the public domain stuff.

It's sorting the results by publication date. And if the pub date of the "real" book was before the date the public domain book file was created than it gets buried in among the public domain books.

I *really* hope amazon fixes this problem.

I want to be able to see all the "real" free books, without any of the pub domain books. Amazon would do well to just create a page where all the "real" free books are listed. One click and anyone could see them all. We, the customers, would be happy because we could download the "real" freebies. And the publishers and authors would be happy because they could still easily promote their products and get us customers hooked on an author/series (which is the whole point of giving out freebies in the first place, right?). And then the pub domain books would still be there in the regular book listing for those who are interested.


----------



## MeganW

Xia said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't show them all. It only lists about half of the "real" (non-public domain) free books. The other half of the "real" free books are still mixed in with all the public domain stuff.
> 
> It's sorting the results by publication date. And if the pub date of the "real" book was before the date the public domain book file was created than it gets buried in among the public domain books.
> 
> I *really* hope amazon fixes this problem.
> 
> I want to be able to see all the "real" free books, without any of the pub domain books. Amazon would do well to just create a page where all the "real" free books are listed. One click and anyone could see them all. We, the customers, would be happy because we could download the "real" freebies. And the publishers and authors would be happy because they could still easily promote their products and get us customers hooked on an author/series (which is the whole point of giving out freebies in the first place, right?). And then the pub domain books would still be there in the regular book listing for those who are interested.


I just saw that, Xia. That really stinks. Hopefully they'll get it fixed. Even if they add a special "Free for a Limited Time" section, similar to the way they highlight their temporarily free music in their MP3 Downloads section (which is AWESOME, btw.)


----------



## Xia

MeganW said:


> I just saw that, Xia. That really stinks. Hopefully they'll get it fixed. Even if they add a special "Free for a Limited Time" section, similar to the way they highlight their temporarily free music in their MP3 Downloads section (which is AWESOME, btw.)


Exactly!

(Btw, I've never seen the free MP3 download section - I'll have to go find that. Thanks for mentiong it!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mwvickers said:


> Can someone explain how to break the search down into "Kindle books>0-0>4 stars and up"?
> 
> Thanks.


Did anyone answer you, yet? If not ... on the left side of the Amazon screen where you are doing your search are several categories. You have to scroll down a bit and you'll see Avg. Customer Review. Just click on 4 stars and up.


----------



## Seamonkey

gertiekindle said:


> Did anyone answer you, yet? If not ... on the left side of the Amazon screen where you are doing your search are several categories. You have to scroll down a bit and you'll see Avg. Customer Review. Just click on 4 stars and up.


That will work except for those books that are "real" free books but that have had no ratings yet, or one low rating only. So they won't show up right away if you search for 4-5 stars only until they are reviewed. Hopefully they will still be free at that time.

Lynn D

I sat here last night/early this morning while watching Australian Open tennis and clicked through to page 33 and did download some that sounded interesting, especially some that were highly reviewed and certainly the "real" free books would pop up every few pages.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

mwvickers said:


> Can someone explain how to break the search down into "Kindle books>0-0>4 stars and up"?
> 
> Thanks.


I would recommend using Jungle-Search. You can search by rating, price, genre, and more. Be sure to select Kindle(books)...i forget sometimes

My search results for book with a price range of $0-$0 and a 3star or better rating.  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/search]http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=154606011&field-price=0-0&p_72=3-&sort=price&redirect=true[/url]


----------



## bellapixie

I tend to just lurk but I felt this had to be shared from the amazon discussion boards.

If you used jungle-search.com and put the price of $0.00 and then use the last drop down box to pick "featured items" you will get the regular listing of promo free books and not the public domain books. 

Now before everybody beats me up I'll go introduce myself. 

Beth


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Welcome!


----------



## traci

Unfortunately the smaller publishers like Samhain aren't listed as featured so only the Random House books show up.

Traci



bellapixie said:


> I tend to just lurk but I felt this had to be shared from the amazon discussion boards.
> 
> If you used jungle-search.com and put the price of $0.00 and then use the last drop down box to pick "featured items" you will get the regular listing of promo free books and not the public domain books.
> 
> Now before everybody beats me up I'll go introduce myself.
> 
> Beth


----------



## bellapixie

traci said:


> Unfortunately the smaller publishers like Samhain aren't listed as featured so only the Random House books show up.
> 
> Traci


When I searched with jungle-search.com "Blood of Eden" showed up and that was published by Samhain. It just wasn't the first one on the list anymore.


----------



## MAGreen

Harlequin has 16 free books! 
http://www.harlequincelebrates.com/index.php
P.S. They are PDF, but they don't have the DRM so they can be converted for Kindle.


----------



## Kathy

MAGreen said:


> Harlequin has 16 free books!
> http://www.harlequincelebrates.com/index.php


I downloaded these last night in pdf format and emailed them to free.Kindle.com and had them converted. It was the first time I used the service and was impressed at how fast I got them back. It was great.


----------



## sharyn

I looked at the Harlequin books, but didn't know any of the authors and didn't want to spend so much time downloading them one by one. 

Sharyn


----------



## Kathy

The Harlequin books downloaded pretty quickly. I emailed them one at a time because the were all over 1mb. They were emailed back to me quickly. I spend about 30 minutes total. I haven't added them to my Kindle yet.


----------



## drenee

Same as Kathy, only took a few minutes to do each one.  I don't normally read Harlequin, but free is free.


----------



## Meemo

KAYDEE said:


> I saw this link on another board. It lets you search amazon differently. It might help.
> jungle-search.com


Jungle-search REALLY helps get through the new public domain offerings to the more current freebies.
I posted this on the Amazon board as well. Hopefully its okay to cut & paste my own post (with a couple of changes...)

Just wanted to let people who haven't seen it yet know about a good way to refine your search through the Kindle books by searching by price. If you go to jungle-search.com you can choose the category of "Kindle Books" (you have to scroll down a tad in that drop down box) and put in your parameters for pricing to find books within a certain price range. So if you're looking for free book, you can look for books price $0 to $0.

You can also refine your search by using the sub-category option to choose a genre, I don't know how well the new public domain offerings might be tagged for genre, though.

For those of us looking for more current "freebies" with all the public domain freebies now coming into the Kindle bookstore, I found that if you use that last drop-down box to "Sort by", one of the options is "Featured Items". Choose that and the first free books that come up are the current Random House selections. Looks like those are Amazon's "featured items" within the free offerings. You can also choose to list the results sorted in multiple ways (alphabetical by author or title, price, customer ratings, etc).

You can search for anything on Amazon using jungle-search, apparently it's an associate-type site. I might've read about it here, in fact - can't really remember. If it was here, thanks to whoever posted it initially, it's a great tool, especially now!


----------



## Meemo

One thing that someone else mentioned, and might've been mentioned here (if so my apologies for being repetitive) - if you download these new mobipocket public domain books from Amazon, they're in your content manager forever.  Which is fine if you don't mind that.  If you download from mobipocket, you can delete them once you've read them (or figured out you don't like it & will never read it) & they won't stay in your content manager.  Just something to think about...


----------



## KindleMom

Thanks for the great tips, Meemo!


----------



## love2read

I used Mobipocket Creator to change these books from pdf to kindle format. I was also able to change the metadata so that the title and author came out right.

Question - I have never tried emailing a file to myself. When you email it do you send the pdf file as an attactment? and also when you see it on your Kindle screen are the title and author correct straight from the pdf file?

Thanks,

Lynn M



Kathy said:


> I downloaded these last night in pdf format and emailed them to free.Kindle.com and had them converted. It was the first time I used the service and was impressed at how fast I got them back. It was great.


----------



## Lizzy

love2read said:


> I used Mobipocket Creator to change these books from pdf to kindle format. I was also able to change the metadata so that the title and author came out right.
> 
> Question - I have never tried emailing a file to myself. When you email it do you send the pdf file as an attactment? and also when you see it on your Kindle screen are the title and author correct straight from the pdf file?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lynn M


You can send the pdf as an attachment but the metadata probly wont be right. If you converted it yourself you dont want to send the pdf file. If you have a PC go to MyPublications in Documents and the file will be there. Just pick the one that says its an ebook file. The author name comes out right as long as you type it in the way they tell you, LastName comma space FirstName. Hope this helps.


----------



## Anne

Kathy said:


> The Harlequin books downloaded pretty quickly. I emailed them one at a time because the were all over 1mb. They were emailed back to me quickly. I spend about 30 minutes total. I haven't added them to my Kindle yet.


Thanks for the info Kathy. I have never done it before. Maybe I should try it.


----------



## Kathy

love2read said:


> I used Mobipocket Creator to change these books from pdf to kindle format. I was also able to change the metadata so that the title and author came out right.
> 
> Question - I have never tried emailing a file to myself. When you email it do you send the pdf file as an attactment? and also when you see it on your Kindle screen are the title and author correct straight from the pdf file?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lynn M


I didn't mail it directly to my Kindle because I wanted to name the file before putting it on my Kindle. You can download to your computer and then mail it to "yourname"@free.kindle.com and they will email it back to your regular email address. You click on the link that they send and it asks you get the prompt to save it. Save it to your computer and then you can rename it before adding it to your Kindle with the usb cord.

Hope this helps. I'm sure there are better instructions on the board. Leslie's book is a big help. It was the first thing I bought and read on my Kindle.


----------



## love2read

Thanks for the information. I always assumed that when you email something to [email protected] that it would just show up on your screen when you turned the whispernet on.

I think that since I want to name the file correctly its just as easy to use Mobicreator and bring the pdf in there directly and change the metadata and then convert it to .pcr format since I have to use the USB cord to get onto my Kindle anyways.

I have Leslie's book but haven't read it all the way through. When my Kindle first arrived, for the first few weeks I just wanted to read books. Now that I've had it for a month and a half I'm ready to learn more 

Lynn M



Kathy said:


> I didn't mail it directly to my Kindle because I wanted to name the file before putting it on my Kindle. You can download to your computer and then mail it to "yourname"@free.kindle.com and they will email it back to your regular email address. You click on the link that they send and it asks you get the prompt to save it. Save it to your computer and then you can rename it before adding it to your Kindle with the usb cord.
> 
> Hope this helps. I'm sure there are better instructions on the board. Leslie's book is a big help. It was the first thing I bought and read on my Kindle.


----------



## buddyswife

I want to thank everyone for the great links to the free books .. i got a nice supply of books now to keep me busy .. wish i had links to help out with


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

How are you all getting the lists you're linking to - I can't figure out how to only see 0-0 price range or how to find Featured only.  The only options I have are the sort by price, pub date, bestselling up at the top right, which is worthless now that all those stupid freebies are in there.


----------



## Beth A

brn-eyed-girl81 said:


> How are you all getting the lists you're linking to - I can't figure out how to only see 0-0 price range or how to find Featured only. The only options I have are the sort by price, pub date, bestselling up at the top right, which is worthless now that all those stupid freebies are in there.


This link has those search features

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

Ah, thanks - I was losing my mind on amazon trying to do it.  Glad I asked.


----------



## marianneg

On the fantasy forum at amazon, there is a new thread for authors that want to offer their books for free:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/fantasy/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=FxRHP2KEWXI0H1&cdThread=Tx3BEE3XS7XU6JH&displayType=tagsDetail

I have already read _The Legend of Witch Bane_ (author has also offered it up before), and I wasn't impressed, but maybe somebody else would like it better.


----------

